# Lean bulk advice



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So I did a 'dirty' bulk in Jan and put on 2 stone! Now cut and lost a lot as I didn't bulk the best. Look a lot better now but I do miss my larger frame.

Gonna lean bulk now and aim to put on 1lb a week. Basically I want to keep growing now and not have to bulk then cut and over and.....

What sort of macros do people do for this? I'm thinking 40,40,20 pro carb fat or is that too much carbs?

Cheers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the way i see it, dirty bulking is eating ****ty foods (cakes, sweets, processed stuff etc), multiply your weight by 19/20 and eat to that macros, it varies though, i bulk better with lower carbs but high fats as im carb sensitive but for my mate hes the opposite, trial and error


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

whats your weight, whats the total calories your aiming for? what food you thinking of eating?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

paul81 said:


> whats your weight, whats the total calories your aiming for? what food you thinking of eating?


Well I bulked to 13 on brown rice, pasta, potatoes, lots of oats, lots of meat and 4 pints full fat milk. Put on muscle but a lot of fat! Now cut to 11,7 and look good for it. See all the muscle visible that I gained without the fat!

So I'll be about 11,7 and my TDEE is approx 2700 Kcals. Gonna start by eating 3200 ed. Before I ate 4k bulking and I was gaining like 2.5-3lb each week!

Planning on same food as last time but without all that milk!


----------



## adz_017 (Sep 12, 2010)

i am currently trying to bulk up and eating the same as what you was but without all the milk. Im definatly putting some size on. Ive put abit of fat on around my waist but not a massive amount. Shoulders, arms, back and chest have all seen muscle gains.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

adz_017 said:


> i am currently trying to bulk up and eating the same as what you was but without all the milk. Im definatly putting some size on. Ive put abit of fat on around my waist but not a massive amount. Shoulders, arms, back and chest have all seen muscle gains.


My back and ass got huge from squats and deadlifts! Haha. Literally split my trousers! Thank god I decided to cut when I did. Haha


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> My back and ass got huge from squats and deadlifts! Haha. Literally split my trousers! Thank god I decided to cut when I did. Haha


You sure your ass didn't get huge through eating lol.

Squats/deads are pure win mate!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> You sure your ass didn't get huge through eating lol.
> 
> Squats/deads are pure win mate!


Haha that too! Mate at work started calling me Yeboah ****! Haha. Wide stance squats did contribute though! Ha


----------



## AverageLength (May 17, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Well I bulked to 13 on brown rice, pasta, potatoes, lots of oats, lots of meat and 4 pints full fat milk. Put on muscle but a lot of fat! Now cut to 11,7 and look good for it. See all the muscle visible that I gained without the fat!
> 
> So I'll be about 11,7 and my TDEE is approx 2700 Kcals. Gonna start by eating 3200 ed. Before I ate 4k bulking and I was gaining like 2.5-3lb each week!
> 
> Planning on same food as last time but without all that milk!


i see your going for 3200 cals ed this is around where im gonna try and hit as were the same weight, any chance you could post up your intended diet plan so i can compare mine to it? im gonna go for a lean bulk but the carbs are getting me confused at the moment


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

AverageLength said:


> i see your going for 3200 cals ed this is around where im gonna try and hit as were the same weight, any chance you could post up your intended diet plan so i can compare mine to it? im gonna go for a lean bulk but the carbs are getting me confused at the moment


Post yours up mate and I'll give advice on it. Get about 2-2.5g of carbs per body weight mate. Complex ones though


----------

